# 1996 Truck stall issue



## ktoph1969 (Sep 8, 2014)

My 1996 pickup will start and run for about 5 seconds before dying. Pressing on the gas will just accelerate the problem.
I've replaced the MAF sensor to fix an issue with chugging at 3000 RPMs.
Also replaced the PCV valve (what a chore that was).
I'm trying to pinpoint the problem and hoping someone can lend some experience on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You'll need to check the codes to isolate where the problem is coming from.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l7SwU7ZuVk


----------



## ktoph1969 (Sep 8, 2014)

I appreciate the video. If worse comes to worse, I'll remove the seat to check that.

That being said, I'm not sure how much good that will do when the check engine light isn't even on. It does work, that's easy enough to verify.

Today I changed the fuel filter, but still no love.

I was able to press on the gas and get the RPMs pretty high, but even holding high RPMs wasn't enough to prevent it from dying.

Since there isn't any problem with starting (starts like a champ every time), I'm inclined to think there's something effing up the fuel/air mixture.
I'm working my way up the expense list. Working with the cheaper fixes first.

I'm hoping that someone might have run into this before and give me some other options to try.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Unless you have a California model, the Check Engine Light (CEL) on these trucks only activates if it can't get a signal from the O2 sensor.

Here's the important part: If the ECU detects an issue with one of the sensors, it will put the truck into limp mode. You can try to fix what the truck acts like it is doing, but that isn't the problem. The problem is the ECU is crippling the engine so that you get it fixed.

The only way to find out what the ECU is bitchin' about is to pull the codes.


----------



## ktoph1969 (Sep 8, 2014)

I borrowed a OBDII code sensor and it's coming up empty. No codes to pull.


----------



## ktoph1969 (Sep 8, 2014)

Now we're into the shotgun phase (not an actual shotgun, though that's tempting at this point).
Replaced the throttle position sensor. No change at all.
Not even sure what to try next.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know these ODBII trucks too well.

Look in the *ec.pdf* file of the *FSM/Hardbody/1996_D21_Truck*. There is a big chart on page EC-79 with things to check.

This forum will erase any links I post to their website, but I can post a pic showing the link address:


----------



## ktoph1969 (Sep 8, 2014)

I finally gave up and had it towed to a shop.

Come to find out, it was the throttle control sensor, but I failed to plug it back in completely :crying:

At least it's running now.

Thanks everyone for your assistance.


----------

